#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Software Tutorial >  >  >  HEXTRAN v9.1

## azeezy

Found new software




Invensys Simsci Hextran v9.1 

240 MB
Powered by the SIM4ME common modeling environment, HEXTRAN is the core heat transfer technology for all of SIM4ME. Users will instantly recognize the look-and-feel upgrades in the latest version. The GUI is Java-based, and offers a built-in HTML help system. These characteristics enable the production of standard TEMA exchanger data sheets in both HTML and Excel formats. The new GUI also offers superior post-processing displays and plots of results from network targeting, grand composite curves, and zone analysis exercises.

HEXTRAN users will find that it provides new efficiencies in all types of design and operational analysis work: individual exchanger and network designs, pinch analysis, exchanger zone analysis, split flow, area payout, and cleaning cycle optimizations.

Your Tool for Greater Profitability

Using HEXTRAN to simulate actual performance can make the difference between profit or loss. HEXTRAN helps you achieve cost effective improvements such as:

 Improved process heat-transfer, product yield, and quality
 Increased energy efficiency and significantly reduced operating costs
 Increased plant flexibility and throughput
 Optimized cleaning schedule for exchangers
 Optimal antifoulant selection and usage
 Improved process designs and revamps

The HEXTRAN process heat-transfer simulator offers all the features that enable you to easily evaluate complex design, operational, and retrofit situations. You can design new systems for maximum efficiency and also identify problems, anywhere, before they happen.

A Design Tool - HEXTRAN enables the design of both simple and complex heat-transfer systems, resulting in cost effective, flexible processes.

A Retrofit Tool - HEXTRAN allows you to retrofit existing equipment and revamp heat exchanger networks to yield optimum performance.

An Operations Tool - HEXTRAN enables the identification of cleaning incentives and the prediction of future performance.

HEXTRANs Comprehensive, Robust, and Reliable Calculation Engine is Newly Modularized - Current HEXTRAN users will find all prior calculation features in the new version, including all links to third party software such as HTRI and HTFS programs.

All of the targeting, synthesis, design, rating, and optimization technologies HEXTRAN users trust are included in the latest version, along with the comprehensive thermodynamic and physical property data banks that have become industry standards. We have virtually eliminated prior limits on the number of components or pieces of equipment.

Clear Upgrade Path Brings all HEXTRAN Users Forward - The latest version will automatically convert yourprevious version'skeyword input files or GUI database files to take full advantage of the new SIM4ME environment.

New, Thin-Client Platform and Microsoft Sequel Server Offer Improved Access and Distribution Power - Our new architecture also allows for PC LAN, WAN, and stand-alone, collocated platforms supporting all security levels. This gives great flexibility in licensing and securing modules, using any of the FlexLM, ELAN, or Dallas security technologies.

Download


Find Links File here:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
OR
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: HEXTRAN v9.1

----------


## CEO76

Thank You

----------


## sunny2518

Thanks

----------


## jose2424

gratias

----------


## arun0509

Thank You

----------


## khalid290

Thank You

----------


## armin35

Thank You

----------


## usman1259

Thank You

----------


## asimumer

Thank You

----------


## salman20

Thank You

----------


## chel_adel

Thank u

----------


## rkdomble

thanks

----------


## Sai

Thank You

See More: HEXTRAN v9.1

----------


## peterjames23_2007

Thank You

----------


## arun

Thank You

----------


## zaidi

Thank You

----------


## ketan_er13

Thank You

----------


## rvkrishnakumar

Thank You

----------


## nayan.rana

Thank You

----------


## Mazfar

Thank You

----------


## Umairican

Thank You

----------


## Umairican

thanks alot dude

----------


## h_al_alfy

Thank You

----------


## subramanian.R

thanks

----------


## XenaviX

Thank You

See More: HEXTRAN v9.1

----------


## sureshreddy325

Thank You

----------


## sbenkhaled

Thank You

----------


## atif53

Thank You

----------


## javan

Thank You

----------


## cts

Thank You

----------


## djgoran

Thanks

----------


## atif53

Dear Engineers

I need help, name and password.

Thanks

----------


## usman1259

Thank You

----------


## sid

Thank You

----------


## ringo1282001

thanks

----------


## badro

Thank You

----------


## antonino69

Thank You

See More: HEXTRAN v9.1

----------


## sid

I downloaded Hxtrn, even Installed it with flexlm licensing, but still it asks for user id and password, when it is runned. how can this problem be solved

----------


## misa

Thank You

----------


## fhonda

Thank You

----------


## fernandus

Thank You

----------


## dkp.engineer

Thank You

----------


## iwp_sb

Thank You

----------


## sankari81

Thank You

----------


## miguelmo89

Thank You

----------


## abdeldayem

Thank You

----------


## bctian

Thank You

----------


## homoz12345

thanks

----------


## gulma

Thank You

See More: HEXTRAN v9.1

----------


## CHEMICALENG08

Thank You

----------


## arun0509

Dear All,
while installing this software its asking for Flexm....Kindly help me to sort out the problem or please tell me the steps to install.thnks a ton

----------


## akamalapuri

Thanksssss

----------


## sa12345

Thank you

----------


## rirala

Thank You

----------


## rirala

the installed soft asked for username and password!!!
can you provide???

----------


## gad480

Thank You

----------


## muhammad usman

Thnak You

----------


## uetian98

how to download so much stuff off rapidshare  :Confused: 
I am still downloading bit n pieces off r/s for that aspen2006 22 part software ... cant understand how to download it convinently and fast . I even got a broadband but helpless. Any Help :Confused:

----------


## sayed1234

Thank You

----------


## ameetkakoti

thank you

----------


## ameetkakoti

hi...a txt. file is comin for downloadin so plz let me know which to download

See More: HEXTRAN v9.1

----------


## eng-ars

Thank You

----------


## johnurdaneta

Thank You

----------


## cheno

Thank You

----------


## rawngsula

Thank You

----------


## majid

Thank You

----------


## bonjovifreak

Thank You

----------


## chemajay4u

thanx dude...................

----------


## Ahmed El-said

Thank You

----------


## pstriolo

Thank you

----------


## boundster

Please let me have a peek

----------


## yearning_5

Thank You

----------


## alashter

thank you so much

See More: HEXTRAN v9.1

----------


## anil4u29

Thank You

----------


## SammyRod

thank you

----------


## Aarkam

Thank You

----------


## cistian

thank you

----------


## JuanCat

thank you

----------


## dresden

thank you

----------


## kpartheeban

thank you

----------


## aadamx

thank you

----------


## dkp.engineer

Thank You

----------


## daru

Thank you

----------


## kamalnashar

thanks

----------


## vijayppt

hai azeezy,


so nice of you.thanks alot.See More: HEXTRAN v9.1

----------


## yalcin19

Thank You

----------


## kpartheeban

Thank you

----------


## naapranam

hi thanks

----------


## pradpat

Thanks for the link.

----------


## P.Mahesh

thank you

----------


## widodo_hs

thanks

----------


## amar_singh

thnx

----------


## alex2002

Thanks

----------


## dontoto

R u kiiding me!!!

----------


## mrgmm

Thank You

----------


## dhnsekaran

thank you

----------


## alev83

thanks

See More: HEXTRAN v9.1

----------


## Nasiruddin

Thank You

----------


## polaris44

thank you

----------


## tamer2

well

----------


## shrirambt

thank you

----------


## rahul

thank you

----------


## abdullatifkhalid

thank you

----------


## cherry

Yapeeeee!!!

----------


## venkatesan.rm

thank you

----------


## joshi_manan01

thanks

----------


## venkateshs_g

thanks

----------


## cistian

Can Anyone Tell Me How To Unpack And Install The Software?

----------


## alexey-ka

> I downloaded Hxtrn, even Installed it with flexlm licensing, but still it asks for user id and password, when it is runned. how can this problem be solved



Login: simsci


Password: simsciSee More: HEXTRAN v9.1

----------


## Raj indo

Thank you

----------


## cistian

Hi, How Did You Install The Hextran Software?

----------


## hakimpapaji

thnalk uyu

----------


## venkateshs_g

Will it be possible for you to upload this software in Rapidshare? File factory always tells that there are no slots available for download. I am trying to download for the last one month without success.
Thanks

----------


## eng

thnkas'

----------


## mariano

links are dead!!! can somebody give new links????

thks

----------


## gass

thanks

----------


## tnt

thanks

----------


## tnt

thanks gracias

----------


## nwingwon

very very thank

----------


## elguri

good bye

----------


## sirluu

thank

See More: HEXTRAN v9.1

----------


## venkateshs_g

Thanks

----------


## sahm

Thanks

----------


## sphere2004

Hi buddy,
the links do not work... the HEXTRAN was uploaded last week on KAD server and can be downloaded via e-mule...
Could you upload it on rapidshare /megaupload ASAP.
thanks

----------


## dsp151

Hi Dear Friend.
Can You Send Valid Address for HEXTRAN Software or Upload again.
Thanks a Lot.

----------


## carboglass

Can you provide me some help about install the Hextran, I have ipassi'lic for others simsci application, but when i have tried to install hextran it asks me a server and I do not how do it, please let me your comments to install succefully this thanks in advance

----------


## asif

thanks

----------


## doxa

links dont work plz chek it tks

----------


## pependo

Hi
Links in the text file do not work anymore.
Could you provide alternative links, please?

----------


## Raj indo

hi
can u pls upload once again

thanx

----------


## hyuda

For All My Brother Rahimahulullah

Help me to get Simsci Hextran V9.1 (please send me new links) ...
hyuda_neji@yahoo.com

Help Me................................................  ....................................... :Smile:

----------


## kounhetsov

Thanks

----------


## boris

Thanks

See More: HEXTRAN v9.1

----------


## Raj indo

hi
can u pls upload once again
thanx

----------


## kounhetsov

Thanks

----------


## hazim23215

> Found new software
> 
> 
> Invensys Simsci Hextran v9.1 
> 
> 240 MB
> Powered by the SIM4ME common modeling environment, HEXTRAN is the core heat transfer technology for all of SIM4ME. Users will instantly recognize the look-and-feel upgrades in the latest version. The GUI is Java-based, and offers a built-in HTML help system. These characteristics enable the production of standard TEMA exchanger data sheets in both HTML and Excel formats. The new GUI also offers superior post-processing displays and plots of results from network targeting, grand composite curves, and zone analysis exercises.
> 
> 
> ...



thankssssssssss in advance

----------


## Raj indo

Dear 
Pls upload once again
upload files no longer avilable

thanx

----------


## greengeek

thank you very much

----------


## prince6255

links r not valid

----------


## namo

Please upload it  again, links are not working. Thanks in advance :Smile:

----------


## endeavor

Pls upload again. Thank you.

----------


## IOx

Upload again, por favor! Thanks!

----------


## Nishant

Please upload again....Need it urgently

----------


## willys8

please some body upload, the links  was uploaded,
its only 240mb  :Smile: 

cheers!!

----------


## ff10

> please some body upload, the links  was uploaded,
> its only 240mb 
> 
> cheers!!






i one to the petitionSee More: HEXTRAN v9.1

----------


## armin35

all the link does not work

----------


## Ivan_K

the link no longer available   :Frown:

----------


## sandek

I am a new member looking for HEXTRAN 9.1 ( or any version)
The links for HEXTRAn 9.1 is no longer available for downloading from filefactory
Kindly some please upload it again
I need it urgently

Tkanks

----------


## baroony

Dear all
please guide me to be able to download Hextran 9,
the link for filefactory and rapidshare has not hextran,
do you other sharing address
thanks

----------


## amigo

please send valid link
thanks in advance

----------


## kogiwarrior

Hi Everybody, here are some fresh links for Hextran 9.1:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

I used 7-Zip (v4.65)  to compress the files. I hope you get to download and extract these files without problems.

Best regards.

----------


## namo

Thanks kogiwarrior

----------


## willys8

downloading!!!!
*kogiwarrior*
thankz a lot man!!
un saludo from Buenos Aires!!

----------


## willys8

downloading!!!!
*kogiwarrior*
thankz a lot man!!
un saludo from Buenos Aires!!

----------


## ff10

That good! 

Thank you

----------


## wilson.bibe

Thanks Sir

----------


## cborrsan

Cannot open new file case / flowsheet, please anybody can give advice?

See More: HEXTRAN v9.1

----------


## crni1705

big thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## Raj indo

hi
thanks for links, i downloaded, but i am not able to extract what format these files

pls guide me

thanks

----------


## kogiwarrior

7-Zip Format. I used 7-Zip version 4.65 (**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]) to compress the files.

Regards.

----------


## Raj indo

hi
i am not able to extract even 7zip, pls suggest any other format
thanks

----------


## sandek

Dear all
I am in desperate need of HEXTRAN and i could download only the part1 of the software from filefactory (**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  ). The other links for part 2 & 3 has expired/deleted from file factory site. 
Its my humble request to this forum so that somebody share/reupload HEXTRAN 9.1 or at least the other two part of HEXTRAN 9.1 if these are still in native splitted form.

Thanks & regards

----------


## kogiwarrior

SIMSCI Hextran v9.1 Download Links (Rapidshare)

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Compressed using 7-Zip v4.65

Regards

----------


## dnlbmo

Hy kogiwarrior, the download links seem to be ok.
But it is not possible to extract the files even using 7-zip v. 4.65. Infact after extraction using 7-zip we have a .rar archive (196631 KB) that is damaged or unknow format.
Could you solve this problem or give other instruction?
Thank a lot in advance

----------


## pjblanco

- First you have to use hjsplit then 7-Zip
(- Primero debes usar hjsplit despues 7-Zip)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## amitavbh

I have loaded the software but it is asking for username  & password

----------


## kogiwarrior

SIMSCI Hextran v9.1 Download Links (Rapidshare) WinRar Files

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## DEVIL1939

Tanks

----------


## dnlbmo

> SIMSCI Hextran v9.1 Download Links (Rapidshare) WinRar Files
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



 :Confused: Hy kogiwarrior the link seems to work. But the files I extract are corrupted and the setup doesn't work.
I also noted that the download seems to stop for a very long time when it is quite to the end (few seconds to finish).
I'm very  :Confused: for this.


Could you help us again?
There are some installation procedure (password or other things?)
Thanks a lot in advance.
RegardsSee More: HEXTRAN v9.1

----------


## DIEGODIMATE

HOLA

login simsci
pass simsci

 ESPERO LE FUNCIONE 
SALUDOS

----------


## rkgupta

> SIMSCI Hextran v9.1 Download Links (Rapidshare) WinRar Files
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



Dear Kogiwarrior, links are deleted, can you please again upload it or send me link at rkgupta.rk@gmail.com

----------


## alexcv

thanks

----------


## imeagor

is newer version available?

----------


## redflag56

All links are dead. Can somebody please share it again? Thanks a lot.

----------


## mkhurram79

Thanks a lot.

----------


## mkhurram79

Links are dead. Upload again

----------


## mrogojanu

links are dead, please upload again. Thank's.

----------


## kogiwarrior

SIMSCI_Hextran_v9.1

WinRar Files - Download Links (Rapidshare.de)

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## mrogojanu

Thank you a lot.

----------


## mkhurram79

Thank you friend . GOD bless you.

----------


## LeChuck

Hi, the 2nd and 3rd link is offline. Could somebody reupp it?


ThankSee More: HEXTRAN v9.1

----------


## vivek68

part 1 could be downloaded but part 2 and 3 files gives message 

Sorry, this file is no longer available. It may have been deleted by the uploader, or has expired.

Dear Brothers , please upload these remaining files for this forum 

Regards

----------


## mkhurram79

yes you r rgt

----------


## cappy

Please we are waiting on you. Please

----------


## sochispa

waiting.....................

----------


## vivek68

Dear Brother

After installation , it is asking for user name and password . Have I missed something in the steps
Pl help

----------


## mkhurram79

username: simsci
password: simsci

----------


## kogiwarrior

SIMSCI Hextran v9.1

New Download Links - Compressed with 7-Zip 4.65

ifile.it
Part 1 - **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Part 2 - **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Rapidshare.de
Part 1 - **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Part 2 - **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Best regards

----------


## vivek68

Thanks a lot Mkhurram79  sir

----------


## mkhurram79

thanks kogiwarrior

----------


## mkhurram79

you can also try
password: sim4me
login: sim4me

----------


## vivek68

Dear Brother Mkhurram 

Thanks a lot again.

I have similar unfinished installation of FLARESIM that I got on this forum. It is asking for lock code and licence code. By any means if u have solution to this , please do convey 

regards

----------


## mkhurram79

actually i did never use flaresim. But i will try best to solve ur problem.

See More: HEXTRAN v9.1

----------


## vivek68

That will be a very special gesture. I need it badly for one of my current task. will wait for the same

Thanks

----------


## cowboy_from_earth

the links for 2nd and 3rd files in filefactory 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] and
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
are not working. Can you upload those files again please. thank you

----------


## samasemo2

hey please i need help ; i need to design a heat exchanger with this program but i don't know how ? any manual ? tutorial ?!
thanks ,

----------


## RAAbro

Please please upload again on rapidshare as no link is working
Regards
RAAbro
KSA

----------


## Kanmann

It's a good stuff, thanks.

----------


## mkhurram79

dear kanmann i suggest you to read before you will post any comment. Thanks

----------


## ocbuuvang

Please please reupload 
Thank you very much

----------


## mbenz

please reupload
thanks in advance
god bless you all

----------


## DIEGODIMATE

HOLAA A TODOS
HI EVERYBODY
HERES THE LINK
IS FOR TIME LIMIT  
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## samiwarraich

All links are dead can anyone share it again.....thanx in advance

----------


## DIEGODIMATE

Here is the link

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## samiwarraich

Links for the software to download not the starting guide.......dude

See More: HEXTRAN v9.1

----------


## kogiwarrior

Compressed with 7-Zip

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Best regards

----------


## mkhurram79

> Compressed with 7-Zip
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



thanks

----------


## Nunzio_44

How do you run this software? WHat do you need to enter to bypass the logon screen? Can you help? Thanks for all the help!

----------


## medmane

All the links are dead.
Please repost them.
thanks

----------


## aseptman

pl post again someone

----------


## Dhanyel Mehiaz

someone have active links, i need this program....!

----------


## mkhan

me too please

----------


## engr_samad83@yahoo.com

Please upload it again i will be really thankful to u

Plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## poomins

please reupload again thank

----------


## luisbmwm6

hello dear people, let me say that the links shown in the txt file only the first one works, the other ones are broken, can you upload again the links and tnahs a lot

----------


## mkhan

hi, can ony one again post the link with installtion procedure .
thanks in advance 
mkhan

----------


## amitgoel1989

Can anyone pls upload the Hextran software.


Thel links given here are dead.

thanks in advanceSee More: HEXTRAN v9.1

----------


## prabhu_jay23

Links not working. Please post active links

----------


## kornengineer

thanks

----------


## engineer4207

link pleaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas

----------


## engineer4207

Anyone plz upload da link

thnx

----------


## jxw221

tanks

----------


## akadox

please Anyone upload  :Torn:  i ugry >,<  please , please u.u help me ;(

----------


## RAAbro

Here it is what you want in my shared folder

"EDUCATION AND LEARNING FREE FOR ALL"

Regards

RAAbro

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## RAAbro

Here it is on my shared folder

"EDUCATION AND LEARNING FREE FOR ALL"

Regards

RAAbro



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mkhurram79

> Here it is on my shared folder
> 
> "EDUCATION AND LEARNING FREE FOR ALL"
> 
> Regards
> 
> RAAbro
> 
> 
> ...



thank u RaabRo

----------


## SammyRod

RAAbro

Thank you very much for the link, it is working.

----------


## knight282011

Bundle of thanks RAAbro brother

----------


## aseptman

I installed on Windows 7 32 bit. It is not working can anyone post how to install pl.

See More: HEXTRAN v9.1

----------


## purav

Not working on WINDOWS-7 pls help.

----------


## engineer4207

Thanks alot RAAbro

----------


## t4rcio

link off.

----------


## t4rcio

link off. :/

----------


## deshpandep33

please repost

----------

